# Wanted: Radiated Tortoise(California)



## JohnnySummer (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi, does anyone know any radiated tortoise breeder in California or is anyone selling in Cali.


----------



## PetKingdom (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello. I have about 10 available in my store in San Diego. I have babies and adult males. I even have a baby from the 443 line. If you'd like more info with pictures and pricing please contact me through email 

[email protected]


----------

